# habemos



## elcampet

En mi país, México, se ha vuelto muy común utilizar el término: _habemos muchos mexicanos que... _Me preocupa especialmente que el uso de esta expresión se haga con mayor frecuencia entre conductores de programas de TV y sobre todo en los discursos de los políticos.
Quisiera saber si existe algún "relajamiento" en nuestro idioma con respecto a que ya sea permitido, o que tal modalidad sea atribuible a una falta de cultura y desconocimiento de la forma correcta del manejo de nuestra lengua.


----------



## diegodbs

> o que tal modalidad sea atribuible a una falta de cultura y desconocimiento de la forma correcta del manejo de nuestra lengua.


 
En el español de hoy no es correcto emplear la forma "habemos". Se dice: somos muchos los mexicanos que...../hay muchos mexicanos que.....

El verbo haber, en su forma impersonal, sólo admite la tercera persona y en singular.
- hay, había, habrá, hubo, habría, etc.


----------



## piquiqui

En España, al menos, "habemos" es utilizado por personas de poca cultura o se utiliza para parodiar a gente un poco "bruta" que utiliza esa expresión. Pero no es de uso común entre políticos o en medios de comunicación, por ejemplo.
Saludos.


----------



## diegodbs

elcampet said:
			
		

> En mi país, México, se ha vuelto muy común utilizar el término: _habemos muchos mexicanos que... _Me preocupa especialmente que el uso de esta expresión se haga con mayor frecuencia entre conductores de programas de TV y sobre todo en los discursos de los políticos.
> Quisiera saber si existe algún "relajamiento" en nuestro idioma con respecto a que ya sea permitido, o que tal modalidad sea atribuible a una falta de cultura y desconocimiento de la forma correcta del manejo de nuestra lengua.


 
Puedes consultar la página de la RAE. Consulta en el DPD (Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas) la palabra "haber".
http://www.rae.es/


----------



## elcampet

Gracias por la sugerencia sobre el diccionario Panahispánico. Lo tengo y ya había consultado respecto a "habemos", de todos modos es importante para mi contar con puntos de vista de otras personas y aprecio la gentileza de los mensajes.
Un saludo desde México


----------



## Brazilian dude

No sé si sea tan incorrecta esa expresión, puesto que en lo antiguo haber se utilizaba como tener, uso originario del habere latino.  Lo que falta averiguar es si tendría cabida Tenemos mexicanos que... Está abierto el debate.

Brazilian dude


----------



## diegodbs

La primera persona del plural del presente de indicativo es _hemos,_ y no la arcaica _habemos,_ cuyo uso en la formación de los tiempos compuestos es hoy un vulgarismo propio del habla popular. También es propio del habla popular el uso de _habemos_ con el sentido de ‘somos o estamos’. Solo es normal hoy en la lengua culta el uso de _habemos_ en el caso de la locución coloquial _habérselas_ con alguien o algo. Asimismo, hoy son ajenas a la norma culta las formas de presente de subjuntivo </IMG>_haiga, _</IMG>_haigas,_ etc., en lugar de _haya, hayas,_ etc.

Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas.

Si se pretende parecer arcaico o inculto, se puede usar "habemos".


----------



## elmoch

Diegodbs y el DPD tienen razón. La etimología de haber (del verbo _habeo_ latino) no determina su forma ni su uso actuales. Hoy día es un vulgarismo clarísimo y se oye cada vez menos, salvo que se pretenda parodiar un habla popular ya casi desaparecida.


----------



## lazarus1907

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> No sé si *sea *tan incorrecta esa expresión, puesto que en lo antiguo haber se utilizaba como tener, uso originario del habere latino.  Lo que falta averiguar es si tendría cabida Tenemos mexicanos que... Está abierto el debate.


 La conjunción *si* se puede usar para introducir una proposición adverbial para expresar una condición, en cuyo caso el verbo de la prótasis sí puede ir en subjuntivo para condiciones hipotéticas (si tuviera tiempo, haría...).

Sin embargo, cuando se usa para introducir una proposición sustantiva, como la de complemento directo que has escrito arriba, la oración se denomina compleja interrogativa, y éstas se escriben *siempre en indicativo*.


----------



## dassin

Lo de 'habemos' como en la frase de arriba siempre me había parecido el fruto de un prurito de hipercorrección desencaminado (una voluntad de corrección extrema y al mismo tiempo incompetente, como cuando se dice 'malos entendidos' por *malentendidos*). Creía que era invención de los medios, ámbito en el que se advierte a menudo el ansia de exquisitez sin el correlato de un trabajo mínimo (como buscar en un diccionario, por ejemplo, no hablemos ya del hábito de la lectura). Que sea una supervivencia no me lo esperaba, gracias por el dato.


----------



## elmoch

dassin said:
			
		

> Lo de 'habemos' como en la frase de arriba siempre me había parecido el fruto de un prurito de hipercorrección desencaminado (una voluntad de corrección extrema y al mismo tiempo incompetente, como cuando se dice 'malos entendidos' por *malentendidos*). Creía que era invención de los medios, ámbito en el que se advierte a menudo el ansia de exquisitez sin el correlato de un trabajo mínimo (como buscar en un diccionario, por ejemplo, no hablemos ya del hábito de la lectura). Que sea una supervivencia no me lo esperaba, gracias por el dato.


 
Al menos en España, decir *habemos* con el sentido impersonal de *hay* pero queriendo incluirse uno mismo, suena ridículo y a ningún medio de comunicación se le ha ocurrido utilizarlo, que yo sepa, excepto quizás para remedar algún habla local o como chascarrillo.


----------



## juanmamej

elcampet said:
			
		

> En mi país, México, se ha vuelto muy común utilizar el término: _habemos muchos mexicanos que... _


 
En mi país, Colombia, he escuchado mucho utilizar la alocución: _hubieron muchas personas en..._

_hubieron _es incorrecto, lo correcto es _hubo_

Para mí son desviaciones del correcto uso del idioma que se arraigan cada vez más y por ello (por ende, por lo tanto) son cada vez es más dificil corregirlas.


----------



## Maruja14

Atento Juanma, sé que es fruto de que la mente siempre va más rápida que los dedos sobre el teclado, pero:

... son cada vez más difícil(es) de corregir
... es cada vez más difícil corregirlas


----------



## Brazilian dude

> La conjunción *si* se puede usar para introducir una proposición adverbial para expresar una condición, en cuyo caso el verbo de la prótasis sí puede ir en subjuntivo para condiciones hipotéticas (si tuviera tiempo, haría...).
> 
> Sin embargo, cuando se usa para introducir una proposición sustantiva, como la de complemento directo que has escrito arriba, la oración se denomina compleja interrogativa, y éstas se escriben *siempre en indicativo*.


Sí, es verdad.  A veces me confundo con los usos del subjuntivo en español, portugués e italiano.  El subjuntivo sería completamente correcto en italiano en _Non so se sia tanto incorretta quest'espressione_..., pero no lo sería en portugués tampoco en _Não sei se seja* (=é) tão incorreta esta expressão_.

Gracias por señalármelo.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Bea1

Me esfuerzo constantemente por mejorar mi vocabulario y evitar, en lo posible, pronunciar palabras en forma incorrecta, por lo cual, pudiera alguien informarme si la palabra "Habemos" es incorrecta. De ser asi, me gustaria la explicación correspondiente y que palabra podría sustituirla. Gracias.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Pues es incorrecta, debe de utilizarse hemos.

Creo que se trata de una utilización arcaica, quizas influenciada por el latín "Papa habemus" o por el castellano antiguo.

Un Saludo.


----------



## claudine2006

marcoszorrilla said:


> Pues es incorrecta, debe de utilizarse hemos.
> 
> Creo que se trata de una utilización arcaica, quizas influenciada por el latín "Papa habemus" o por el castellano antiguo.
> 
> Un Saludo.


Pensé lo mismo. Será por el latín "habemus Papam":
_Annuntio vobis gaudium magnum:_ _Habemus Papam!_ 
pero es incorrecta.


----------



## SpiceMan

Yo tengo entendido que habemos (prácticamente en desuso) es la conjugación regular y hemos la irregular (y más común). 

Igual que habéis (regular) y heis (irregular, en desuso).
O ha y hay (ambas irregulares, la primera se usa para la tercera persona, la segunda para la tercera persona impersonal).
Haber es un verbo conflictivo .


----------



## yserien

pues si es una utilización arcaica como se ha dicho. Cuando dos frailes se cruzan en el convento es obligado decir "que morir habemos" y respuesta obligada "ya lo sabemos". Se impone,pues, el hemos


----------



## ordequin

Hola Bea1:
¡Bienvenida al foro! 
En España se emplea a veces "habemos" en tono cachondo, haciendo además especial énfasis en la pronunciación; como para hacer hincapié en que somos conscientes del error, pero que a pesar de ello queremos darle un tono de guasa a lo que decimos.


----------



## ordequin

SpiceMan said:


> Haber es un verbo conflictivo .


A colación de lo que decía Spiceman me he acordado de "haylas".
Si le preguntáis a un gallego, (no me refiero a un español...sino a un natural de Galicia--comunidad autonómica), si cree en la existencia de *meigas*, (brujas), te responderá:
-Yo no creo en meigas, pero haberlas...*haylas.*
Pero ésto Bea1, no es para que apuntes en la carpeta de las correcciones...sino en la de las curiosidades, .


----------



## lazarus1907

Spiceman tiene razón: Antiguamente se usaba "habemos", pero en la actualidad solo se considera correcta la forma irregular "hemos", y la antigua un vulgarismo (a menos que se use deliberadamente como imitación al castellano antiguo o al latín).


----------



## elcampet

Bea1 said:


> Me esfuerzo constantemente por mejorar mi vocabulario y evitar, en lo posible, pronunciar palabras en forma incorrecta, por lo cual, pudiera alguien informarme si la palabra "Habemos" es incorrecta. De ser asi, me gustaria la explicación correspondiente y que palabra podría sustituirla. Gracias.


Hola Bea: bienvenida seas y te invito a consultar este hilo donde ya se había tratado el tema:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=141015
Saludos.


----------



## abbaaccddc

Aclarando el mensaje de elcampet (por si alguien no sigue el hilo que indicó), Bea1 se refería a frases como las siguientes

Cuantos habemos en New Jersey, USA?
Menos mal que en este sitio habemos gentes decentes 
habemos personas que hoy en dia tenemos que dejar nuestra juventud para salir adelante

Ver google.co.ve, donde "habemos" aparece 1390 veces.

Por cierto, no se dice sólo en Venezuela. En Google Chile la palabra aparece 16.200 veces.


----------



## Bea1

*Muchas gracias a todos por la aclaratoria, en especial a El Campet, que me suministró la direccion donde ya se ha tratado el punto.*​


----------



## Mate

En esta provincia *habemos* muchos domadores. ¿Es correcto decir "habemos"? El que habla se refiere a que hay muchos domadores y él es uno de ellos. Es una expresión común en el campo.


----------



## ariosto byron

Hola!

en mi región también lo he escuchado, pero pertenece a un registro vulgar, no es correcto. Quizás sería mejor "en esta provincia *somos muchos los* domadores"

saludos!!!


----------



## lazarus1907

Es incorrecto, porque el verbo haber aquí es impersonal, y los verbos impersonales solo se conjugan en la tercera persona del singular. En este caso, el verbo haber tiene una forma especial para la tercera persona del singular: hay, en vez de ha (para expresiones temporales sí se usa "ha"). Las personas (o "muchos" en este caso) es el complemento directo, que no concuerda con el verbo. Antiguamente sí se decía "habemos", pero hoy día se considera un vulgarismo.

Queda mejor como ha sugerido ariosto.


----------



## guichu

Hola soy nueva en esto, pero alguien me puede decir como se dice cuando pregunten: ¿cuantas mujeres y cuantos hombre hay en la fiesta? Hemos 5 mujeres y hay 3 hombres.... que dificil.....


----------



## Betildus

Bea1 said:


> Me esfuerzo constantemente por mejorar mi vocabulario y evitar, en lo posible, pronunciar palabras en forma incorrecta, por lo cual, pudiera alguien informarme si la palabra "Habemos" es incorrecta. De ser asi, me gustaria la explicación correspondiente y que palabra podría sustituirla. Gracias.


*Hemos* o *hay*



marcoszorrilla said:


> Pues es incorrecta, debe de utilizarse hemos.


Depende del contexto



abbaaccddc said:


> ¿Cuántos habemos hay en New Jersey, USA?
> ¡Menos mal que en este sitio habemos hay gentes decentes !
> habemos hay personas que hoy en dia tenemos que dejar nuestra juventud para salir adelante
> 
> Ver google.co.ve, donde "habemos" aparece 1390 veces. ¿Y eso significa que está bien?
> 
> Por cierto, no se dice sólo en Venezuela. En Google Chile la palabra aparece 16.200 veces.


 


guichu said:


> Hola soy nueva en esto, pero alguien me puede decir cómo se dice cuando pregunten: ¿cuántas mujeres y cuántos hombres hay en la fiesta? Hemos Hay 5 mujeres y 3 hombres.... que dificil.....


- Hemos realizado tal cosa
- Aún no hemos ido a XXX
- Hay muchas personas aquí (estando incluida la que habla)

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Betildus said:


> *Hemos* o *hay*
> 
> 
> Depende del contexto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Hemos realizado tal cosa
> - Aún no hemos ido a XXX
> - Hay muchas personas aquí (estando incluida la que habla)
> 
> Saludos


 

Muy bien Betildus, pero en los ejemplos que ha puesto abbcccdee... obviamente se incluye la persona que habla cuando dice "habemos" las correciones que tu hiciste excluyen por completo al que habla.

¿Qué no hay una forma *con este* verbo de incluirse uno mismo?

Por cierto un plural de persona es "gentes", y no quiere decir grupos de personas sino *individuos*. El ejemplo que puso abbccdd, es muy común en México también, sobre todo en gente muy humilde. Un uso muy evidente sería: Juan es buena gente.


----------



## SpiceMan

No excluyen a nadie, mirx.

Hay 3 patos. < Hay es impersonal.
Acá hay 500 personas. < Hay es impersonal. Como yo también estoy acá, estoy incluído en esas 500 personas.

Es una cuestión de sensaciones, como el verbo impersonal se conjuga en tercera persona, la primera persona se siente excluída. Pero lingüísticamente no tiene fundamento esa sensación de exclusión porque es un verbo *impersonal*. No excluye ni incluye explicítamente nada: enuncia solamente.

Los que dicen "habemos" ¡Intentan conjugar con sujeto un verbo que es impersonal *siempre*!


----------



## mirx

SpiceMan said:


> No excluyen a nadie, mirx.
> 
> Hay 3 patos. < Hay es impersonal.
> Acá hay 500 personas. < Hay es impersonal. Como yo también estoy acá, estoy incluído en esas 500 personas.
> 
> Es una cuestión de sensaciones, como el verbo impersonal se conjuga en tercera persona, la primera persona se siente excluída. Pero lingüísticamente no tiene fundamento esa sensación de exclusión porque es un verbo *impersonal*. No excluye ni incluye explicítamente nada: enuncia solamente.
> 
> Los que dicen "habemos" ¡Intentan conjugar con sujeto un verbo que es impersonal *siempre*!


 
Si que lo excluyen, y ya leyendo la entrada del DPD dice que no existe la forma y que deberá sustituirse por _somos_ o _estamos. _Que no es exactamente lo mismo pero al menos se puede contar uno entre los contados.


----------



## elcampet

Betildus said:


> *Hemos* o *hay*
> 
> 
> Depende del contexto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Hemos realizado tal cosa
> - Aún no hemos ido a XXX
> *- Hay muchas personas aquí (estando incluida la que habla)*
> 
> *Ésto es justamente lo que yo esperaba que quedara muy claro*
> Saludos
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## abbaaccddc

Betildus said:


> Originalmente publicado por *abbaaccddc
> 
> *Ver google.co.ve, donde "habemos" aparece 1390 veces. ¿Y eso significa que está bien?



Hola Betildus.

Mi mensaje quería aclarar que la pregunta de Bea1 no es «¿Es correcto decir "habemos comido"?» sino «¿Es correcto decir "habemos diez alumnos"?». 


abbaaccddc said:


> Aclarando el mensaje de elcampet (por si alguien no sigue el hilo que indicó), Bea1 se refería a frases como las siguientes
> Cuantos habemos en New Jersey, USA?
> Menos mal que en este sitio habemos gentes decentes
> habemos personas que hoy en dia tenemos que dejar nuestra juventud para salir adelante​Ver google.co.ve, donde "habemos" aparece 1390 veces.
> 
> Por cierto, no se dice sólo en Venezuela. En Google Chile la palabra aparece 16.200 veces.


----------



## mirx

abbaaccddc said:


> Hola Betildus.
> «¿Es correcto decir "habemos diez alumnos"?».


 
No, no es correcto. La oración deberá ser: "somos diez alumnos"



> 4.1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </IMG>_*habemos*._ *no debe utilizarse, en la lengua culta,* el verbo _haber,_ aunque a veces se haga así en la lengua popular, recurriendo, para la primera persona del presente de indicativo, a la forma _habemos_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </IMG>_«En México tenemos escasez de líderes naturales. Los pocos que habemos somos combatidos por múltiples intereses»_ (_Proceso_ [Méx.] 19.1.97);
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </IMG>_¿Cuántos habíais en la fiesta?;_ _debió haberse dicho_ _*los pocos que somos*_ o _¿Cuántos estabais/erais en la fiesta?_


----------



## chanok

Es cierto que en México utilizamos bastante el "habemos". Y no por ello es incorrecto. Habemos de aclarar que no es muestra de incultura, como argumentan algunos. "Habemos", es simplemente una expresión de uso común. Vamos, que hay personas cultas en todo el mundo que la utilizan. "Habemos de comenzar..." (Ortega y Gasset, Obras completas, I, ed. 4.a, 1906, pág. 39).


----------



## elmoch

La primera persona del plural del presente de indicativo es _hemos_, y no la arcaica _habemos_, cuyo uso en la formación de los tiempos compuestos es hoy un vulgarismo propio del habla popular. También es propio del habla popular el uso de _habemos_ con el sentido de ‘somos o estamos’. Solo es normal hoy en la lengua culta el uso de habemos en el caso de la locución coloquial habérselas con alguien o algo.
[...]
**habemos*. Precisamente por su carácter impersonal, solo puede conjugarse en tercera persona del singular, de modo que si se desea expresar la presencia de primeras o segundas personas, no debe utilizarse, en la lengua culta, el verbo haber, aunque a veces se haga así en la lengua popular, recurriendo, para la primera persona del presente de indicativo, a la forma habemos: *«_En México tenemos escasez de líderes naturales. Los pocos que habemos somos combatidos por múltiples intereses» _(Proceso [Méx.] 19.1.97); _*¿Cuántos habíais en la fiesta?_; debió haberse dicho _los pocos que somos o ¿Cuántos estabais/erais en la fiesta?_

Fuente: *Diccionario panhispánico de dudas*. Primera edición (octubre 2005)


----------



## Mangato

Cuando utilizamos el verbo haber como auxiliar para formar los tiempos compuestos, en primera persona del plural en pretérito perfecto de indicativo decimos* hemos. *La forma habemos es arcaica.
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=haber


----------



## paloma_torcaz

_Habemos, hubieron..._

El verbo haber empleado como sinónimos de "existir" es impersonal, por eso sea en presente, pasado o futuro (_habrán_), sólo se emplea en singular, independientemente del número de cosas q existan (o haya, no _hayan_).

Saludos


----------



## Milhaud

> *5.c) **habérselas *con una persona o una cosa*. *‘Enfrentarse a ella’. Solo en este caso está vigente y es correcto el uso de la forma _habemos_ para la primera persona del plural: _«Nos las habemos con un verdadero profesional»_ (Casares _Lexicografía_ [Esp. 1950]); _«En este caso nos las habemos más bien con lo que podría llamarse un “religionista”»_ (Tomasini _Lenguaje_ [Méx. 1993]).


 

Parece que según el diccionario panhispánico de dudas, sí que hay un caso en el que es correcto el uso de _habemos_


----------



## Ellouder

piquiqui said:


> En España, al menos, "habemos" es utilizado por personas de poca cultura o se utiliza para parodiar a gente un poco "bruta" que utiliza esa expresión. *Pero no es de uso común entre políticos o en medios de comunicación, por ejemplo.*
> *Saludos.*


 
Tiempo al tiempo.



Yo el 'habemos' por aquí en España no lo he oído ni siquiera a personas de poca cultura, es algo bastísimo y horrísono.


----------



## Mangato

Solo recuerdo oirlo como una traducción literal del latín

Habemus papam,   Habemos papa, y claro normalmente es una vez cada varios años


----------



## jrbarajast

Hola a todos... yo solo seguiré sugiriendo que se cambie lo incorrecto por impreciso en el caso de que se refiera uno a "la cultura" de un pueblo.

En lo personal no he escuchado en México el "habemos" con frecuencia, creo que si aparece se debe más a aquello de "Habemus Papa", que se retomó para otros propósitos políticos "habemus peje".

Saludos de un Valedor


----------



## Mañolandia

dassin said:


> Lo de 'habemos' como en la frase de arriba siempre me había parecido el fruto de un prurito de hipercorrección desencaminado (una voluntad de corrección extrema y al mismo tiempo incompetente, como cuando se dice 'malos entendidos' por *malentendidos*). Creía que era invención de los medios, ámbito en el que se advierte a menudo el ansia de exquisitez sin el correlato de un trabajo mínimo (como buscar en un diccionario, por ejemplo, no hablemos ya del hábito de la lectura). Que sea una supervivencia no me lo esperaba, gracias por el dato.


Por diversos motivos, Méjico es una fuente inagotable de arcaísmos


----------



## Aserolf

Mañolandia said:


> Por diversos motivos, Méjico es una fuente inagotable de arcaísmos


¿Lo dices como cumplido o como crítica?


----------



## Probo

Milhaud said:


> Parece que según el diccionario panhispánico de dudas, sí que hay un caso en el que es correcto el uso de _habemos_


 
Hola: pero es que la expresión "habérselas con alguien" es arcaica. Ahora ya casi no se usa y se ha contaminado con la expresión "verse las caras". A mí me espanta, pero ahora es frecuente oír o leer "te las vas a ver conmigo". Por cierto, ¿sabe alguien a qué se refiere el _-las_ de _habérselas_? ¿Es la misma expresión que _tenérselas tiesas (las espadas) con alguien? _Saludos a todos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Andalucía sí se oye el *habemos*, pero como tantos otros coloquialismos o arcaísmos andaluces está estigmatizado como de gente inculta y es cierto que sólo se oye a nivel muy popular y cualquier hablante culto o medio-culto lo evita.
Recuerdo a una Miss España, ahora presentadora de televisión, que cuando ganó dijo algo así como "cualquiera de las que habemos aquí, podría haber ganado" y la criticaron y se ríeron de ella por aquel desliz.


----------



## Mañolandia

Aserolf said:


> ¿Lo dices como cumplido o como crítica?


Como realidad, el número de arcaísmos de una lengua no tiene connotaciones morales y ni siquiera depende de la voluntad de los hablantes


----------



## elmoch

Milhaud said:


> Parece que según el diccionario panhispánico de dudas, sí que hay un caso en el que es correcto el uso de _habemos_


La RAE dice lo mismo, pero no es lo que se consultó originalmente en este hilo. Nadie ha dicho que *siempre* sea incorrecto usar _habemos_.




Ellouder said:


> Yo el 'habemos' por aquí en España no lo he oído ni siquiera a personas de poca cultura, es algo bastísimo y horrísono.


 
El uso impersonal de _habemos_ sigue siendo corriente también en España. Yo sí lo he oído.



PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En Andalucía sí se oye el *habemos*, pero como tantos otros coloquialismos o arcaísmos andaluces está estigmatizado como de gente inculta y es cierto que sólo se oye a nivel muy popular y cualquier hablante culto o medio-culto lo evita.


En Extremadura también se oye todavía, a personas poco instruidas o en tono jocoso.


----------



## pitata

¡Hola a todos!
 A ver si sabeís decirme si es correcta la palabra de referencia en contextos como por ejemplo éste : " habemos siete personas en esta habitación"  en lugar de somos siete...... A mi me suena bien (no sé si es porque es correcta o porque soy andaluz) lo mismo me ocurre logicamente con otros tiempos como "habiamos,habremos ..." 
Gracias de antemano
Pitata


----------



## aleCcowaN

Esto es lo que trae el DPD en el artículo sobre haber


> *4.1.* *habemos.* Precisamente por su  carácter impersonal, solo puede conjugarse en tercera persona del singular, de  modo que si se desea expresar la presencia de primeras o segundas personas, no  debe utilizarse, en la lengua culta, el verbo _haber,_ aunque a veces se  haga así en la lengua popular, recurriendo, para la primera persona del presente  de indicativo, a la forma _habemos_: _«En México tenemos escasez de líderes  naturales. Los pocos que habemos somos combatidos por múltiples intereses»_  (_Proceso_ [Méx.] 19.1.97); _¿Cuántos habíais en la fiesta?;_  debió haberse dicho _los pocos que somos_ o _¿Cuántos estabais/erais en  la fiesta?_


----------



## Jellby

pitata said:


> A ver si sabeís decirme si es correcta la palabra de referencia en contextos como por ejemplo éste : " habemos siete personas en esta habitación"  en lugar de somos siete...... A mi me suena bien (no sé si es porque es correcta o porque soy andaluz) lo mismo me ocurre logicamente con otros tiempos como "habiamos,habremos ..."



No, no lo es.

El verbo "haber", con el significado de existir o de estar presente, es un verbo impersonal y como tal se conjuga únicamente en *tercera persona singular*, en todos sus tiempos, incluidas las perífrasis. Además, la primera persona plural de "haber" es "hemos", "habemos" es una forma arcaica.

Te copio lo que dice el DPD:

La primera persona del plural del presente de indicativo es _hemos_, y no la arcaica _habemos_, cuyo uso en la formación de los tiempos compuestos es hoy un vulgarismo propio del habla popular. También es propio del habla popular el uso de _habemos_ con el sentido de ‘somos o estamos’. Solo es normal hoy en la lengua culta el uso de _habemos_ en el caso de la locución coloquial _habérselas con alguien o algo_.


----------



## Forero

Creo que _haber_ es el único verbo que no tiene correspondencia en tiempo presente entre la forma de -_mos_ y la de -_is_ (_somos_:_sois_; _vamos_:_vais_; _entendimos_: _entendís_ - pero _hemos_: _habéis_).


----------



## Mangato

Forero said:


> Creo que _haber_ es el único verbo que no tiene correspondencia en tiempo presente entre la forma de -_mos_ y la de -_is_ (_somos_:_sois_; _vamos_:_vais_; _entendimos_: _entendísteis_ - pero _hemos_: _habéis_).


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Mañolandia said:


> Como realidad, el número de arcaísmos de una lengua no tiene connotaciones morales y ni siquiera depende de la voluntad de los hablantes


 
Antes que nada, un saludo a todos. Ésta es mi primera contribución al foro. Además quiero hacer una aclaración: no soy lingüista ni especialista en el español, así que mis opiniones las hago a la luz de lecturas sueltas y de mi interés personal acerca de temas relacionados con la lengua. 

Entremos pues en materia. Toda esta discusión me ha parecido un poco... inflexible. Primero, poque soy mexicano y supongo que he usado el habemos en más de una ocasión. Segundo porque las respuestas de los participantes son casi todas prescriptivas, y además vertidas desde una aparente superioridad rayana en el elitismo. Claro, las reglas son las reglas, y tienen una razón de ser, pero si ése es el criterio para evaluar el habla de los pueblos, pues no sé de un país que salga bien librado.

Ahora bien, entiendo que todos tengamos pruritos por el uso correcto de la lengua, ya sea por voluntad propia o porque nuestras ocupaciones así lo demandan, por eso consultamos este foro. Sin embargo, respuestas como las de Mañolandia llevan sembrada la semilla de la presunción instalada en una superioridad lingüística que es imaginaria. Primero, porque España no es el centro del mundo hispanohablante (a estas alturas, ¿es necesario repetir esto?). Segundo, porque al hablar de la abundancia de arcaísmos en México, iplíciatmente se afirma que el resto de los países hispanohablantes comparten una uniformidad lingüística, lo cual, huelga decir, es falso de toda falsedad, como decía Cantinflas. Tercero, porque dentro del fervor lapidariamente prescriptivo de Mañolandia, se cuelan las muestras de un impulso centralista (éste sí arcaico), como evidencia el escribir "Méjico" con jota; vamos, que hasta el aparato unificador que es la RAE ahora ya utiliza México con equis. 

Visto así, muchas de las opiniones en este hilo _sí_ conllevan un juicio de valor que va más allá de las observaciones puramente lingüísticas, y que lindan en lo moral.


----------



## Flamenca80

Sin entrar en polémicas,

El uso de _habemos_ como sustituto de hemos/somos Ej: habemos tres que no queremos paella. Es incorrecto.

Como ya se ha dicho antes, sí existe un caso en que se admite el uso de la forma habemos como primera persona del plural del presente de indicativo de la expresión "habérselas con una persona o cosa" (‘enfrentarse a ella o tratar con ella a la fuerza’): 

EJEMPLOS (correctos):
- Ya sabéis con quién nos las habemos; 
- Nos las habemos con un asesino despiadado.


----------



## flljob

Mañolandia said:


> Por diversos motivos, Méjico es una fuente inagotable de arcaísmos



Habemos muchos inteligentes en este foro.

Aquí no es ningún arcaísmo, simplemente es una forma incorrecta de usar el verbo haber.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Si lo siguen diciendo en la tele, al final lo dirá todo el mundo y será correcto, que para eso sois muchos millones. Entonces, los pocos que lo dicen por aquí ya no serán incultos tampoco. Así que yo personalmente voto por que lo sigan diciendo en la tele.  

Aunque yo no lo tengo incorporado en mis usos lingüísticos, estoy dispuesta a hacerlo, porque me parece que es incorrecto porque dicen que es incorrecto, pero igualmente podría ser correcto.


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> Aunque yo no lo tengo incorporado en mis usos lingüísticos, estoy dispuesta a hacerlo, porque me parece que es incorrecto porque dicen que es incorrecto, pero igualmente podría ser correcto.



Hola, Ynez.
Es incorrecto porque no hay manera de justificar gramaticalmente esa construcción en primera persona de plural.  Como el verbo es impersonal, no se puede conjugar más que en tercera persona de singular (lo mismo sucedería con la forma _hemos)_.

Sin embargo, si lo aceptan, van a tener que aceptar también _han muchas personas en la calle_, lo cual creo que ni el más inculto está dispuesto a decir.   Entonces, ¿en qué quedamos?


----------



## Ynez

La cuestión es que ese uso de "habemos" ha aguantado siglos, así que merece respeto, o al menos eso me parece a mí. 

Hay muchas cosas que no se pueden explicar gramaticalmente; son así y punto. Si se me ocurre algún ejemplo parecido ya te lo contaré. 



¿Habíamos tenido ya esta conversación o me lo he soñado?


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> ¿Habíamos tenido ya esta conversación o me lo he soñado?



¿Si la _habemos _tenido será porque _habemos _coincidencia?  

Quizá estés pensando en _haiga_.

Qué verbillo más complicadillo...


----------



## Ynez

Opino lo mismo de _haiga_, así que puede ser eso. 


EDIT: Acabo de encontrar una página donde dice que _habemos_ forma parte del habla cuidada en Perú:

Pero en varios países de América antier llega (como enantes y habemos en el Perú) al nivel del habla culta cuidada y de la lengua escrita. Es general en Méjico y la República Dominicana, tiene gran difusión en la Argentina 6 y Ecuador; se emplea igualmente en Venezuela, en una de cuyas regiones (el Alto Llano) tiene también el sentido de 'hace poco tiempo'.
http://academiaperuanadelalengua.org/peruanismos/Antier

Y ahora que veo _antier_, ¿qué tenía esa palabra de agramatical para que aquí también fuera tachada de vulgar? Nada.


EDIT2: Acabo de aprender que _haiga_ es totalmente correcto en República Dominicana.


----------



## Mangato

ManPaisa said:


> Hola, Ynez.
> Es incorrecto porque no hay manera de justificar gramaticalmente esa construcción en primera persona de plural. Como el verbo es impersonal, no se puede conjugar más que en tercera persona de singular (lo mismo sucedería con la forma _hemos)_.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sin querer entrar en polémica, pretendo únicamente expresar una opinión, no me parece una argumentación acertada.
> El verbo haber se utiliza de forma impersonal, para frases sin sujeto en la tercera persona del singular de los tiempos simples, pero su función mayoritaria es la de verbo auxiliar, para formar tiempos compuestos de otros verbos.
> Conjugado como tal, en presente de indicativo _tiene _(Nueva Grámatica de la Lengua Española, RAE edc. 1989, pág 291) la forma regular *habemos *y la irregular *hemos*. Por la razón que fuese, la forma regular ha caído en desuso en la mayoría de los países hispanohablantes, hasta el punto que en la actualidad las academias de la lengua de la mayoría de los países hispanos consideren el uso de habemos como anticuado. Pero si alguna comunidad ha preservado el uso de la forma regular, no veo ninguna razón para decidir que esta forma no sea también correcta. De ahí, sentenciar que sea incorrecto, me parece un tanto arriesgado. Incluso considerándolo como un arcaismo. Si encontrasemos a una persona que hablara como Don Quijote, nos parecería su lenguaje muy extraño, pero asegurar que su expresión fuera incorrecta, me parece una temeridad.
> 
> Tomando la definición de arcaísmo que nos aporta el DRAE,
> 
> _*2. *m.__ Elemento lingüístico cuya forma o significado, o ambos a la vez, resultan anticuados en relación con un momento determinado_,
> 
> podemos comprobar que, dada le evolución dispar del idioma en diferentes latitudes, lo que en un lugar es arcaico, en otro permanece en pleno vigor.
> 
> Por último, decir que los arcaísmos, suponen la _solera_ en la evolución histórica y patrimonial de los idiomas, aportando una contribución imprescindible al acervo actual de cada lengua.
> 
> Yo en particular, disfruto al escuchar esos teóricos arcaísmos. Debo que añadir que en mis eventuales viajes a América,( Perú, Colombia, Venezuela) al igual que en incursiones que de vez en cuando realizo por pueblos casi deshabitados de Castilla, me asombro al comprobar la precisión con que campesinos y personas de teórico bajo nivel cultural, utilizan términos que desconozco o he olvidado, en contraposición a los anglicismos que propagan y fomentan a diario numerosos medios de comunicación. Lamentablemente las palabras desaparecen con profesiones y actividades, y estos léxicos se tornarán arcaicos a la vez que los oficios en que eran imprescindibles.
> Saludos a todos y feliz año 2010
> MG


----------



## ManPaisa

Mangato said:


> Sin querer entrar en polémica, pretendo únicamente expresar una opinión, no me parece una argumentación acertada.


Me da la impresión de que no has leído correctamente mi mensaje.  

En ningún momento me he referido a _habemos/hemos _como formas del auxiliar _haber_, sino como parte de una construcción impersonal con el verbo _haber_.

Me mantengo en lo dicho. Y estoy de acuerdo con el resto de lo que has escrito.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Ellouder said:


> Tiempo al tiempo.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo el 'habemos' por aquí en España no lo he oído ni siquiera a personas de poca cultura, es algo bastísimo y horrísono.


 
En Andalucía se oye bastante y no necesariamente en gente de muy bajo nivel cultural.


----------



## litelchau

Ibermanolo said:


> En Andalucía se oye bastante y no necesariamente en gente de muy bajo nivel cultural.


 Lo corroboro. Se oye con frecuencia en Andalucía. Pero sí creo que entre gente de poca cultura.


----------



## Ynez

_Habemos_ muchos que relacionamos _haiga_ con literatura clásica o gente simpática que conocemos.

ManPaisa, eso no se dice en mi ciudad hoy en día, pero creo que podríamos compararlo con:

_Existimos_ muchos que...

también podríamos decir que esto no es normal, pero ¿no es gramatical? ¿por qué?

La forma normal de decirlo sería:

_Hay muchos de nosotros _ que...

¿Qué tiene _hay...de nosotros_ que lo haga más gramatical que _habemos_?

Simplemente esa forma era más flexible semánticamente en el pasado, porque valía como auxiliar, como impersonal con la idea de "existir" y como "tener":

_Habemos_ de reconocer que todo esto es complejo e interesante.


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> La forma normal de decirlo sería:
> 
> _Hay muchos de nosotros _ que...
> 
> ¿Qué tiene _hay...de nosotros_ que lo haga más gramatical que _habemos_?



*Hay muchos de nosotros*: Verbo impersonal (sin sujeto), transitivo (con complemento directo _muchos de nosotros_).

_*Habemos muchos de nosotros*_: Verbo personal (con sujeto _muchos de nosotros_), intransitivo (sin complemento directo)

Si la segunda te parece correcta, entonces la primera debería convertirse en _*Han muchos de nosotros*, *_ construcción que ni cultos ni incultos ni arcaizantes estarían dispuestos a aceptar, creo yo.

*_Muchos de nosotros_ sería el sujeto y _han_ el verbo conjugado en tercera persona de plural, para concordar con el sujeto.


----------



## Ynez

Esto no es nada fácil. Por un lado, si acompaña un pronombre, será "lo/la", pero si piensas en los significados que se corresponden con "hay", son todos verbos intransitivos. Ejemplos del DRAE:

Ayer hubo junta = Ayer *se celebró* una junta
Hay hombres sin caridad = *Existen* hombres sin caridad
Hay veinte personas aquí = Veinte personas *están* aquí

¿No te parece sorprendente que un verbo transitivo se corresponda en significado solo con verbos intransitivos?

Según tu análisis gramatical, "habemos" funcionaría igual que _existir_, _celebrarse_ y _estar_. 

Me parece que al final tú mismo has demostrado su corrección gramatical. 

¿Por qué tendría que ser "han muchos de nosotros"? Me he perdido.


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> ¿Por qué tendría que ser "han muchos de nosotros"? Me he perdido.



Es que si quieres conjugar el verbo, vas a tener que decir:
_*Habemos muchas personas *_(nosotros)
_*Habéis muchas personas *_(vosotros)
_*Han muchas personas *_(ellos), ya que _*hay *_es singular.

Las dos primeras, creo que muchos las dirían, pero la tercera, nadie. 



Ynez said:


> Según tu análisis gramatical, "habemos" funcionaría igual que _existir_, _celebrarse_ y _estar_.


No, porque esos verbos se pueden conjugar en todas la personas.  _Haber _(de existencia) no:

_*He (yo) aquí. 
Has (tú) aquí 
Han (ellos) muchos aquí*_. 

Jeje.  Sí, es bastante complicado.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

"Habemos cuatro en esta habitación" se sigue diciendo en zonas rurales del sur de España.
Como sabemos, las zonas rurales mantienen en vigor construcciones que por un motivo u otro se han perdido en el resto.
¿Por qué ocurre esto? No creo que sea porque los catetos son muy suyos y les gusta hablar raro.
No sé si éste es el caso de una forma que fue más común en el idioma y se ha perdido en el habla culta, pero estoy con Ynez que la fórmula "habemos" no suena totalmente irracional. En cierto modo la veo más precisa que la fórmula correcta según la norma.


----------



## jordi picarol

ManPaisa said:


> Es que si quieres conjugar el verbo, vas a tener que decir:
> _*Habemos muchas personas *_(nosotros)
> _*Habéis muchas personas *_(vosotros)
> _*Han muchas personas *_(ellos), ya que _*hay *_es singular.
> 
> Las dos primeras, creo que muchos las dirían, pero la tercera, nadie.
> 
> Jeje. Sí, es bastante complicado.


Según parece,la nueva gramática de la RAE-que debede ser completísima-explica este caso muy bien.Aun no está en la red.Habrá que comprarla.En muchas partes de la América hispanohablante y en la parte oriental de la península estas formas son de uso común hace muchísimo tiempo.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## ManPaisa

jordi picarol said:


> Según parece,la nueva gramática de la RAE-que debede ser completísima-explica este caso muy bien.Aun no está en la red.Habrá que comprarla.En muchas partes de la América hispanohablante y en la parte oriental de la península estas formas son de uso común hace muchísimo tiempo.
> Saludos
> Jordi



¿Incluso _*han muchas personas*_?
No lo sabía.  Yo nunca he oído esa construcción.


----------



## jordi picarol

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Incluso _*han muchas personas*_?
> No lo sabía. Yo nunca he oído esa construcción.


No,eso creo que no.Al menos yo tampoco lo he oído nunca.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## ManPaisa

jordi picarol said:


> No,eso creo que no.Al menos yo tampoco lo he oído nunca.
> Saludos
> Jordi



El dilema entonces es cómo justificar _*habemos muchas personas*_ y no, para ser coherentes, _*han muchas personas.*_


----------



## jordi picarol

ManPaisa said:


> El dilema entonces es cómo justificar _*habemos muchas personas*_ y no, para ser coherentes, _*han muchas personas.*_


Ya digo que,según parece,la nueva gramática de la RAE lo explica. Yo todavía no la tengo,pero creo haber leído algo de eso en la prensa.Como decimos por aquí-en plan de broma-: Si lo supiera o supiese te lo "explicara o explicase"
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Aviador

Querida Ynez, me parece que lo complicado del asunto es que este verbo se diferencia de casi todos los otros en nuestro idioma en que es *impersonal* y para mucha gente es difícil aceptar que un verbo no tenga sujeto. Porque de eso se trata: el verbo _haber_, cuando indica existencia, es *impersonal*, no tiene sujeto. Aunque no tenga sujeto, no existe razón para que lo conjuguemos concordando con su complemento directo, *esto no existe en castellano*. La conjugación en nuestro idioma se hace de acuerdo con el sujeto, no con el complemento. Creo que esto es fácil de entender.
En "_hay muchas personas aquí_" el sujeto no existe y el complemento es _muchas personas_ y, como dije más arriba, en castellano la conjugación no la determina el complemento, por lo que el verbo permanece invariable sin importar quienes ni cuantos son el complemento. De otra forma, tendríamos que aceptar que es correcto decir, por ejemplo, "_yo tienen dos hijos_". En este ejemplo, el complemento es _dos hijos_ (sustantivo plural) y forcé la conjugación para concordar con él, pero creo que estarás de acuerdo en que esto no es normal. Insisto, los verbos en nuestro idioma no se conjugan de acuerdo con el complemento.
Al decir "_habemos muchas personas aquí_" estamos haciendo la conjugación en concordancia con el complemento _muchas personas_, lo que es un absurdo en castellano. _Muchas personas_ es la cosa habida, no la que ejecuta la acción de haber.
Para mayor claridad, podríamos usar la gramática comparada. En alemán, el verbo que equivale a nuestro _haber_ para significar existencia es _geben_ y el sujeto es _es_ y se dice, por ejemplo: "_Es gibt eine Person_" (hay una persona) y "_Es gibt viele Personen_" (hay muchas personas). El verbo se conjuga igual como en castellano de acuerdo al sujeto (_es_) y no varía, aunque el complemento (la cosa habida) sea plural. Lo mismo sucede en francés con el verbo _y avoir_ cuyo sujeto es _il_.
Podríamos incluso hacer el ejercicio de crear un sujeto ficticio para nuestro verbo _haber_ en este caso, así como lo tienen el alemán y el francés. Imaginemos que ese sujeto es _él_. Diríamos entonces "_él hay una persona en el cuarto_" y "_él hay muchas personas en el cuarto_". Queda más claro, ¿no?
Sin embargo, lo que el verbo _haber_ impersonal no puede hacer es expresar la idea de inclusión explícita de quien habla y quizá eso hace que algunos quieran forzar la conjugación hacia un _habemos_ imposible en castellano.

Saludos.


----------



## Ynez

ManPaisa said:
			
		

> El dilema entonces es cómo justificar habemos muchas personas y no, para ser coherentes, han muchas personas.


 


Porque la forma de "habemos" parece ser que es la única que se ha conservado en casi todo el territorio de habla hispana, en mayor o menor medida. Aunque no me lo creo, seguro que en algún sitio usan también algunas de las otras. Entradas interesantes de books.google.es:




> Escritos de Santa Teresa, Volumen 1‎ - Página 115
> Saint Teresa (of Avila) - 1861 - 583 páginas
> Yo no sé en que ha de parar, porque aun no *he yo* cincuenta años , y en lo que he vivido he visto tantas mudanzas , que no sé vivir. ...


 
(aquí es tener, pero no deja de ser interesante)



> Crónicas de los reyes de Castilla: desde don Alfonso el Sabio, hasta los ...‎ - Página 18
> Andrés Bernáldez - 1875 - 744 páginas
> ... é ponerlo he yo con mi hijo ... *he- yo* en lugar de mi fijo. É esto vos envío
> decir porque vos amo, ...


 


> El ingenioso hidalgo Don Quijote de la Mancha‎ - Página xxxiii
> Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra, Eugenio de Ochoa y Ronna - 1864 - 540 páginas
> *Has vos*, godo Quijote, ilustre y claro, Por Dulcinea sois al mundo eterno, Y
> ella por vos famosa honesta y sabia. ...


 


> Tesoro de los romanceros y cancioneros españoles, históricos, caballerescos ...‎ - Página 107
> Eugenio de Ochoa - 1840 - 664 páginas
> ... Sino al que hace la hueste Y por mayor la regia ; *Has vos* que sois ya muy viejo ...


 


> Escritores en prosa anteriores al siglo XV‎ - Página 202
> Pascual de Gayangos - 1860 - 607 páginas
> ... de la compañía con quien viven; ca *han muchos* buenos en su compañía], de
> quien toman buenas maneras é buenas costumbres , é teniendo mientes á ellos, ...


 


> Historia del gran Tamorlan: e itinerario y enarracion del viage, y relacion ...‎ - Página 132
> Ruy González de Clavijo, Paolo Giovio, Pedro Mexía, Gonzalo Argote de Molina, García Silva y Figueroa - 1782 - 248 páginas
> E *han muchos* ganados asi como carneros é camellos é caballos muy muchos , é vacas *ha pocas*. E esta gente quando les el Señor manda llamar para ir 2 o en ...


 
Aviador, tal y como se usa con "habemos", no es impersonal. _Habemos muchos_ --> sujeto *muchos*.


----------



## ManPaisa

> Escritores en prosa anteriores al siglo XV‎ - Página 202
> Pascual de Gayangos - 1860 - 607 páginas
> ... de la compañía con quien viven; ca *han muchos* buenos en su compañía], de
> quien toman buenas maneras é buenas costumbres , é teniendo mientes á ellos, ...


Éste sí parece ser un uso del verbo _haber_ en su acepción de existencia.  Podriamos usarlo para justificar _*han muchas personas*_ .  A ver cuántos se apuntan... 

Los demás son otros usos del verbo haber (esos _*has vos*_ no los entiendo, debo reconocerlo).


----------



## Ynez

Bueno, es que tampoco decimos "Hay yo" o "hay tú/vos". Aquí son "Estoy yo", "estás vos", y las de "han muchos" sí son "hay muchos".

Leyendo en books.google.es entradas de "habemos muchos", se ve que hay lingüistas mexicanos que ya hablan de este tema desde hace tiempo. Los presentadores de la tele (o sus asesores) habrán leído alguno de los libros y han empezado a usarlo.


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> Los presentadores de la tele (o sus asesores) habrán leído alguno de los libros y han empezado a usarlo.



Lo más interesante es que no son sólo los presentadores sino también muchos periodistas mexicanos, incluso algunos de renombre.  Y, en mi experiencia, lo usan regodeándose en esos usos, como si estuvieran degustando un español muy exquisito. Y no paran allí. _ Dicen hubieron_, _habían _y _habrán_.  Todo muy conjugadito, por supuesto.  Dentro de poco dirán _habemas_, para referirse a una grupa de mujeras de la cuala la hablanta haza parta.

(No quiero que alguien piense que me he ensañado con los mexicanos.  'Ha' también este "fenómeno" en mayor o menor grado en otros países que conozco).


----------



## Aviador

Ynez said:


> Aviador, tal y como se usa con "habemos", no es impersonal. _Habemos muchos_ --> sujeto *muchos*.


Entonces, estamos hablando de dos verbos diferentes porque el _haber_ impersonal de existencia se conjuga sólo en tercera persona singular y en el presente del indicativo únicamente existe una posible forma: _hay_. _Habemos_, definitivamente, no.

Saludos.


----------



## Ynez

ManPaisa said:


> Lo más interesante es que no son sólo los presentadores sino también muchos periodistas mexicanos, incluso algunos de renombre.  *Y, en mi experiencia, lo usan regodeándose en esos usos, como si estuvieran degustando un español muy exquisito. *Y no paran allí. _ Dicen hubieron_, _habían _y _habrán_.  Todo muy conjugadito, por supuesto.  Dentro de poco dirán _habemas_, para referirse a una grupa de mujeras de la cuala la hablanta haza parta.
> 
> (No quiero que alguien piense que me he ensañado con los mexicanos.  'Ha' también este "fenómeno" en mayor o menor grado en otros países que conozco).



Yo creo que están usando un español muy exquisito.


----------



## jordi picarol

Aviador said:


> Querida Ynez, me parece que lo complicado del asunto es que este verbo se diferencia de casi todos los otros en nuestro idioma en que es *impersonal* y para mucha gente es difícil aceptar que un verbo no tenga sujeto. Porque de eso se trata: el verbo _haber_, cuando indica existencia, es *impersonal*, no tiene sujeto. Aunque no tenga sujeto, no existe razón para que lo conjuguemos concordando con su complemento directo, *esto no existe en castellano*. La conjugación en nuestro idioma se hace de acuerdo con el sujeto, no con el complemento. Creo que esto es fácil de entender.
> En "_hay muchas personas aquí_" el sujeto no existe y el complemento es _muchas personas_ y, como dije más arriba, en castellano la conjugación no la determina el complemento, por lo que el verbo permanece invariable sin importar quienes ni cuantos son el complemento. De otra forma, tendríamos que aceptar que es correcto decir, por ejemplo, "_yo tienen dos hijos_". En este ejemplo, el complemento es _dos hijos_ (sustantivo plural) y forcé la conjugación para concordar con él, pero creo que estarás de acuerdo en que esto no es normal. Insisto, los verbos en nuestro idioma no se conjugan de acuerdo con el complemento.
> Al decir "_habemos muchas personas aquí_" estamos haciendo la conjugación en concordancia con el complemento _muchas personas_, lo que es un absurdo en castellano. _Muchas personas_ es la cosa habida, no la que ejecuta la acción de haber.
> Para mayor claridad, podríamos usar la gramática comparada. En alemán, el verbo que equivale a nuestro _haber_ para significar existencia es _geben_ y el sujeto es _es_ y se dice, por ejemplo: "_Es gibt eine Person_" (hay una persona) y "_Es gibt viele Personen_" (hay muchas personas). El verbo se conjuga igual como en castellano de acuerdo al sujeto (_es_) y no varía, aunque el complemento (la cosa habida) sea plural. Lo mismo sucede en francés con el verbo _y avoir_ cuyo sujeto es _il_.
> Podríamos incluso hacer el ejercicio de crear un sujeto ficticio para nuestro verbo _haber_ en este caso, así como lo tienen el alemán y el francés. Imaginemos que ese sujeto es _él_. Diríamos entonces "_él hay una persona en el cuarto_" y "_él hay muchas personas en el cuarto_". Queda más claro, ¿no?
> Sin embargo, lo que el verbo _haber_ impersonal no puede hacer es expresar la idea de inclusión explícita de quien habla y quizá eso hace que algunos quieran forzar la conjugación hacia un _habemos_ imposible en castellano.
> 
> Saludos.


Cada idioma es un mundo, y en el caso del castellano los distintos países donde se habla le añaden matices que le dotan de la riqueza que tiene.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Mangato

ManPaisa said:


> Es que si quieres conjugar el verbo, vas a tener que decir:
> _*Habemos muchas personas *_(nosotros)
> _*Habéis muchas personas *_(vosotros)
> _*Han muchas personas *_(ellos), ya que _*hay *_es singular.
> 
> Jeje. Sí, es bastante complicado.


 
Habitualmente en la esquina en que yo vivo, sustituimos en la conjugaación el verbo haber por el ser
_*Somos muchas personas*_
_*Sois muchas*_
_*Son muchas*_

Excepto cuando queremos utilizar  la forma impersonal que recurrimos al verbo _*haber*_  con la forma_* hay*_ tanto para personal como para plural

*hay muchas personas*
*Hay una sola persona *


----------



## ManPaisa

Mangato said:


> Habitualmente en la esquina en que yo vivo, sustituimos en la conjugaación el verbo haber por el ser
> _*Somos muchas personas*_
> _*Sois muchas*_
> _*Son muchas*_
> 
> Excepto cuando queremos utilizar  la forma impersonal que recurrimos al verbo _*haber*_  con la forma_* hay*_ tanto para personal como para plural
> 
> *hay muchas personas*
> *Hay una sola persona *



Igualmente por mis pagos.  En eso coincidimos.


----------



## Aviador

Mangato said:


> Habitualmente en la esquina en que yo vivo, sustituimos en la conjugaación el verbo haber por el ser
> _*Somos muchas personas*_
> _*Sois muchas*_
> _*Son muchas*_
> 
> Excepto cuando queremos utilizar  la forma impersonal que recurrimos al verbo _*haber*_  con la forma_* hay*_ tanto para personal como para plural
> 
> *hay muchas personas*
> *Hay una sola persona *


Como a ManPaisa, eso sí me parece bien. Estamos de acuerdo.

P.D. Creo que pusiste _personal_ en lugar de _singular_.


----------



## alvx

Ynez said:


> _Habemos_ muchos que relacionamos _haiga_ con literatura clásica o gente simpática que conocemos.
> 
> ManPaisa, eso no se dice en mi ciudad hoy en día, pero creo que podríamos compararlo con:
> 
> _Existimos_ muchos que...
> 
> también podríamos decir que esto no es normal, pero ¿no es gramatical? ¿por qué?
> 
> La forma normal de decirlo sería:
> 
> _Hay muchos de nosotros _ que...
> 
> ¿Qué tiene _hay...de nosotros_ que lo haga más gramatical que _habemos_?
> 
> Simplemente esa forma era más flexible semánticamente en el pasado, porque valía como auxiliar, como impersonal con la idea de "existir" y como "tener":
> 
> _Habemos_ de reconocer que todo esto es complejo e interesante.



Curioso lo que dices. Para mí la manera normal de decirlo es:

_muchos relacionamos haiga con..._
o bien
_muchas personas relacionan haiga con...
_ 
y en tu última frase no usaría _habemos_
_Hemos de reconocer_...

mis dos centavos, Saludos.


----------



## Ynez

alvx, esos ejemplos no son normales en mi habla tampoco; estábamos analizando los distintos usos de "habemos" y su gramaticalidad.


----------



## leo3749

¿Es correcto decir: "habemos muchas personas que trabajamos"? Me gustaría saber cuál es la explicación gramatical sobre el uso de esta conjugación.


----------



## flljob

No, no es correcto.

En español antiguo no era _hemos_, era _habemos_.

Lo que quiso decir fue _somos muchas las personas que trabajamos_.


----------



## leo3749

¿Entonces, cómo expreso la idea de que no es sólo una persona la que trabaja sino varias, incluyéndome a mí mismo?


----------



## flljob

Como ya lo anoté: somos muchas las personas que trabajan/trabajamos.
                                           o
                Somos muchos los que trabajamos.


----------



## swift

Hola:

También: _Hay muchas personas que trabajan..._

No creo que por usar la tercera persona te estés excluyendo.


----------



## Peterdg

swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> También: _Hay muchas personas que trabajan..._
> 
> No creo que por usar la tercera persona te estés excluyendo.


No, no excluye la persona que habla pero con la versión con _somos_, la persona que habla se incluye explícitamente.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

*Habemos*   USOS INCORRECTOS: 


En la lengua culta actual, la primera persona del plural del presente de indicativo del verbo _haber _es _hemos,_ y no la arcaica _habemos,_ cuyo uso en la formación de los tiempos compuestos de la conjugación es hoy un vulgarismo propio del habla popular que debe evitarse en el habla culta; así, no debe decirse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_Habemos visto a tu hermano,_ sino _Hemos visto a tu hermano_. 
 

También debe evitarse en el habla culta el uso de _habemos_ con el sentido de ‘somos o estamos’, puesto que el verbo _haber,_ cuando se emplea para denotar la presencia o existencia de personas o cosas, es impersonal y, como tal, se usa solo en tercera persona del singular: _Hay pocos solteros en el pueblo; Había tres personas en la habitación._ Por lo tanto, si quien habla desea incluirse en la referencia, no debe emplear el verbo _haber_ en primera persona del plural, como se hace a veces en el habla popular, recurriendo, para el presente de indicativo, a la forma _habemos:_



_Habemos pocos solteros en el pueblo, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Habemos tres personas en la habitación; _debe decirse_ Somos pocos solteros en el pueblo, Estamos tres personas en la habitación._
     [Más información en el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas,_ s/v haber, 4]
    USO CORRECTO: 


Solo es admisible hoy en la lengua culta el uso de la forma _habemos_ como primera persona del plural del presente de indicativo de la expresión coloquial _habérselas_ con una persona o cosa (‘enfrentarse a ella o tratar con ella a la fuerza’): _Ya sabéis con quién nos las habemos; Nos las habemos con un asesino despiadado. _


----------



## Aviador

leo3749, lo primero que necesitas para entender por qué _habemos muchas personas que trabajamos_ no es correcto es entender cómo funciona el verbo _haber_ de existencia u ocurrencia.
Recordé un par de intervenciones mías en hilos al respecto que te pueden ayudar: _*habemos*_, _*había o habían*_.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Peterdg said:


> No, no excluye *a *la persona que habla pero con la versión con _somos_, la persona que habla se incluye explícitamente.



En eso tienes razón.  Los hilos a los que remite Aviador son de lectura recomendada.


----------



## Pixidio

Haber no se usa para referirse a personas. Cundo usamos haber para denotar la existencia de personas es un verbo impersonal y toma la forma HAY. Ese es el primer error. 
Segundo error: habemos no es ninguna forma de HABER, no existe en el español actual. 
Tercer error: el uso de HABER conjugado actualmente casi que se restringe a la formación de los tiempos compuestos: 
Hemos paseado con él (incorrecto decir: habemos paseado con él) 
Se puede usar también con el sentido del verbo estar, referido a personas (conjugado como corresponda) y siempre acompañado por "aquí" "acá" o "allá"
Hemos aquí los 5 que trabajaremos en la obra (tiene el mismo sentido que: estamos aquí los 5...)
He acá el ingeniero Martín (= Está allá el ingeniero). 

Con casi todos los usos personales del verbo haber, lo correcto es usar los verbos ESTAR o SER ( para indicar permanencia definitiva o pertenencia a un lugar: ser. Para indicar permanencia pasajera, estar) 
Es de berlín (vive en Berlín, nació allí o vive hace mucho tiempo en la ciudad) Está en Berlín (está de paso por la ciudad, no sabemos por cuánto tiempo)
Al grano con tu pregunta, puedes decir: 
Estamos aquí muchas personas que trabajamos. 
Hay aquí muchas personas que trabajamos (nota que aquí el indicativo de persona lo da la desinencia de trabajar; no hace falta pronombre ni mucho menos conjugar el verbo haber que es un error) 
Somos muchas personas que trabajamos.
Según lo que dije antes, podría ser "hemos aquí muchas personas que trabajamos" pero la verdad no sé si ese uso de haber es correcto, lo cierto es que se usa y todos van  a entenderte si lo dices, pero casi siempre se usa referido a terceras personas (singular o plural) es muy raro su uso con las demás personas... 
Espero serte útil, no se mucho de gramática pero llevo 20 años hablando español... XD


----------



## Erreconerre

leo3749 said:


> ¿Es correcto decir: "habemos muchas personas que trabajamos"? Me gustaría saber cuál es la explicación gramatical sobre el uso de esta conjugación.


 

La explicación que yo encuentro es que se trata de una oración con verbo impersonal. El verbo *haber* en este caso es impersonal. Y la oración es impersonal, es decir, es una oración sin sujeto. 

Por ejemplo, en la oración
*Hubo un trueno*, hubo es impersonal. 
Y al no tener sujeto el verbo impersonal haber se usa como *hubo*, tanto en singular como en plural:
*Hubo muchos truenos*.
No hay sujeto con el que se deba hacer concordar el verbo *haber*. Por eso en ambos casos se tiene la forma verbal *hubo. *

Por definición, el sujeto concuerda en número y persona con el verbo. Pero como en este caso no existe un sujeto, no hay forma de hacer concordar al verbo con lo que no existe; puesto que aquí el sujeto no existe. Por esta razón el verbo auxiliar debe estr en singular: *hay muchas* *personas que trabajamos.*

En la oración _*habemos muchas personas que trabajamos*_, no hay ninguna razón para escribir el verbo *haber en plural*, puesto que es una oración en la que, por no tener sujeto, éste no se debe hacer concordar con un sujeto que no existe.


----------



## leo3749

Muchas gracias a todos ustedes por haberse tomado el tiempo de hacer estas obsevaciones sobre el uso del verbo "haber"; ahora lo entiendo perfectamente.
La última vez que usé este verbo de la forma señalada anteriormente, me ruboricé después de unos minutos, al darme cuenta de que algo estaba mal en mi afirmación.


----------



## Irama

Erreconerre said:


> La explicación que yo encuentro es que se trata de una oración con verbo impersonal. El verbo *haber* en este caso es impersonal. Y la oración es impersonal, es decir, es una oración sin sujeto.
> 
> Por ejemplo, en la oración
> *Hubo un trueno*, hubo es impersonal.
> Y al no tener sujeto el verbo impersonal haber se usa como *hubo*, tanto en singular como en plural:
> *Hubo muchos truenos*.
> No hay sujeto con el que se deba hacer concordar el verbo *haber*. Por eso en ambos casos se tiene la forma verbal *hubo. *
> 
> Por definición, el sujeto concuerda en número y persona con el verbo. Pero como en este caso no existe un sujeto, no hay forma de hacer concordar al verbo con lo que no existe; puesto que aquí el sujeto no existe. Por esta razón el verbo auxiliar debe estr en singular: *hay muchas* *personas que trabajamos.*
> 
> En la oración _*habemos muchas personas que trabajamos*_, no hay ninguna razón para escribir el verbo *haber en plural*, puesto que es una oración en la que, por no tener sujeto, éste no se debe hacer concordar con un sujeto que no existe.


 
Sólo te falto decir que la única forma de haber usado como impersonal es la tercera del singular, en todos los tiempos.


----------



## Pinairun

Si la persona que habla quiere incluirse en el grupo que menciona, no debe emplear el verbo _haber _de ninguna manera, ni en singular ni en plural, como algunas veces se escucha en el habla popular: *_Habemos tres personas en la habitación._

No lo hagáis así. 
_Estamos tres personas en la habitación_ o _Somos tres personas en la habitación_, según el significado que quiera dársele es lo adecuado.

La forma "habemos" solo se utiliza en la expresión coloquial "habérselas con algo/alguien" (enfrentarse a algo o luchar contra ello a la fuerza): _Por fin ya se sabe que nos las habemos con un redomado sinvergüenza._


Así que hay que descartar tanto _hay_ como _habemos_ si el que habla está incluido en el grupo que cita.
_Somos muchas las personas que trabajamos_ sería un modo correcto de decir la frase consultada.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pixidio said:


> He*n*os aquí los 5 que trabajaremos en la obra (tiene el mismo sentido que: estamos aquí los 5...)



Te hago esta pequeña corrección, con permiso.


----------



## Erreconerre

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Te hago esta pequeña corrección, con permiso.


 
No entiendo el sentido de tu corrección.
Porque "he", sin el "nos", es adverbio. Como cuando decimos "heme aquí".
Pero *henos* no es verbo, ni puede ser sustituido por *hemos,* como lo hiciste.
Aquí estamos hablando de verbos, no de adverbios.


----------



## Lurrezko

Erreconerre said:


> No entiendo el sentido de tu corrección.
> Porque "he", sin el "nos", es adverbio. Como cuando decimos "heme aquí".
> Pero *henos* no es verbo, ni puede ser sustituido por *hemos,* como lo hiciste.
> Aquí estamos hablando de verbos, no de adverbios.



Concuerdo con tu información, que ya conocía. Repasa el hilo: Pixidio escribió *hemos aquí*, que es claramente incorrecto, y le apunté, con permiso, la forma correcta.

Saludos


----------



## Pixidio

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Concuerdo con tu información, que ya conocía. Repasa el hilo: Pixidio escribió *hemos aquí*, que es claramente incorrecto, y le apunté, con permiso, la forma correcta.
> 
> Saludos


 
suele pasarme, especialmente cuando intento despojar un poco a mi español de su argentinidad... 
Pero no hay caso, jamás usamos el verbo haber para personas nosotros; así que la verdad; acepto sus correcciones. Y esa frase la dije una vez en mi vida.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pixidio said:


> suele pasarme, especialmente cuando intento despojar un poco a mi español de su argentinidad...
> Pero no hay caso, jamás usamos el verbo haber para personas nosotros; así que la verdad; acepto sus correcciones. Y esa frase la dije una vez en mi vida.



Tranquilo, por aquí tampoco se dice mucho.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Creo que hay una ligera diferencia (un matiz diferente) entre decir “habemos” y “somos”, sí entiendo el rechazo por no formar parte de la lengua culta actual. Según lo que percibo, en ciertas ocasiones “somos” se queda corto para transmitir un matiz diferente.

Yo los asocio así:
Ser – Soy – Somos
Haber – Hay – Habemos

Pero, con “somos” uno se incluye y no hay vuelta de hoja, con un simple “hay” es impersonal y no me incluyo “hay un distanciamiento”, pero con “habemos” se mantiene esa impersonalidad, esa distancia y a la misma vez me cuento (o me las arreglo para contarme) como uno más, como diríamos por aquí “juntos pero no revueltos”, yo siempre lo he entendido como “hay y me cuento como uno más” (pero mantengo un distanciamiento por no parecer involucrado, tener problemas, o ser muy directo).

Bueno, esa es una apreciación muy subjetiva de mi parte.


----------



## matuyama

Hola de nuevo.
"Habemos gente para todo."
Me imagino que la expresión es incorrecta, pero me gustaría saber cómo se expresa correctamente. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## miguel89

Hola:

Hay gente para todo


----------



## Colchonero

Sí, es incorrecta pero es casi una frase hecha para usarla en broma. Tiene su origen en una anécdota que se cuenta referida a un torero de principios del siglo pasado, creo que Rafael "El Gallo". Era un hombre bastante bruto y en cierta ocasión le presentaron a Ortega y Gasset y le explicaron que aquel señor era un famoso filósofo. El Gallo, que no tenía la menor idea de quién era Ortega y de qué era un filósofo, respondió: "¡Qué bárbaro! Hay gente pa' tó".
La frase correcta, que es lo que preguntas, sería: Hay gente para todo.


----------



## layo_escarculla

Hola;


Esa expresion es un giro lingüistico tipico de algunas zonas o dialectos;aqui en murcia es tipica;y tambien la he oido de gente de latinoamerica;yo la uso desde pequeño y cuando me entere de que estaba mal dicho me quede a cuadros;pero a mi me encanta es un giro interesante;se cambia el verbo haber por el verbo ser;bueno un saludo a todos.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

layo_escarculla said:


> Hola;
> 
> 
> Esa expresion es un giro lingüistico tipico de algunas zonas o dialectos;aqui en murcia es tipica;y tambien la he oido de gente de latinoamerica;yo la uso desde pequeño y cuando me entere de que estaba mal dicho me quede a cuadros;pero a mi me encanta es un giro interesante;se cambia el verbo haber por el verbo ser;bueno un saludo a todos.


¿Dónde está el verbo ser?


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> ¿Dónde está el verbo ser?



semos gente para todo.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

También es propio del habla popular el uso de _habemos_ con el sentido de ‘somos o estamos’

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_En la lengua culta sería "somos gente para todo"


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Pues a mí no me convence nada si no es impersonal.


----------



## cbrena

matuyama said:


> Hola de nuevo.
> "Habemos gente para todo."
> Me imagino que la expresión es incorrecta, pero me gustaría saber cómo se expresa correctamente.
> Muchas gracias.



La forma correcta es: _Hay gente para todo._

Pero si alguna vez algún torero vuelve a hablar con un filósofo, por favor, que le diga lo de_ "habemos gente pa' to' "_. Es una imperfección sublime e irremplazable.


----------



## Pinairun

Hoy no existe la forma "habemos" del verbo haber. Salvo en la lengua popular de algunos lugares.

Solo en la expresión "habérselas con alguien" es correcto "habemos":  "nos las habemos con Fulanito".


----------



## Erreconerre

matuyama said:


> Hola de nuevo.
> "Habemos gente para todo."
> Me imagino que la expresión es incorrecta, pero me gustaría saber cómo se expresa correctamente.
> Muchas gracias.


 

La expresión correcta es "hay gente para todo". En donde quedan comprendidas todas las personas gramaticales. Incluso la primera.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

En la expresión 'hay gente para todo' no está incluida la persona que habla, de hecho, cuando coloquialmente es usada, el autor suele matizar con 'incluido yo' si ha lugar.


----------



## Erreconerre

las cosas facilitas said:


> En la expresión 'hay gente para todo' no está incluida la persona que habla, de hecho, cuando coloquialmente es usada, el autor suele matizar con 'incluido yo' si ha lugar.


 


La página del idioma español opina lo contrario.

*» habemos *
*P:* Está bien decir?: *Habemos *quienes no estamos de acuerdo con ello.Me refiero a habemos.Gracias 
*R:* Es una forma de uso popular que no es gramaticalmente correcta en el español actual, en su lugar: «*Hay *quienes no estamos...».

http://www.elcastellano.org/consultas.php?Op=buscar&Buscar=habemos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Erreconerre said:


> La página del idioma español opina lo contrario.
> 
> *» habemos *
> *P:* Está bien decir?: *Habemos *quienes no estamos de acuerdo con ello.Me refiero a habemos.Gracias
> *R:* Es una forma de uso popular que no es gramaticalmente correcta en el español actual, en su lugar: «*Hay *quienes no estamos...».
> 
> http://www.elcastellano.org/consultas.php?Op=buscar&Buscar=habemos



O estoy dormido o lo estás tú. 
No veo la frese 'hay gente para todo' en ese enlace.


----------



## Erreconerre

las cosas facilitas said:


> O estoy dormido o lo estás tú.
> No veo la frese 'hay gente para todo' en ese enlace.


 

En la expresión* 'hay gente para todo' no está incluida la persona que* *habla*, de hecho, cuando coloquialmente es usada, el autor suele matizar con 'incluido yo' ...

Dormido o despierto la página del idioma español considera que la primera persona sí está incluida en la expresión "hay gente para todo".
Vuelve a leer mi respuesta anterior.

«*Hay *quienes no *estamos*...».


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Erreconerre said:


> En la expresión* 'hay gente para todo' no está incluida la persona que* *habla*, de hecho, cuando coloquialmente es usada, el autor suele matizar con 'incluido yo' ...
> 
> Dormido o despierto la página del idioma español considera que la primera persona sí está incluida en la expresión "hay gente para todo".
> Vuelve a leer mi respuesta anterior.
> 
> «*Hay *quienes no *estamos*...».



Si para ti 'hay gente para todo' es la misma que 'hay quienes no esta*mos*' pues para mí no lo es, podría equipararse a 'hay quienes no están'.
Pero el lenguaje tiene estas pequeñas ventajas, cada uno interpreta las palabras como quiere.


----------



## layo_escarculla

Hola,cuando me referí que se cambia el verbo haber por ser,me referia a este ejemplo;
¿Cuantos habeis?;habemos tres.
Bien dicho al castellano.
¿cuantos sois?;somos tres.

Viene emparentado con habemos gente para todo,es una expresion muy genuina,saludos.


----------



## Blechi

Colchonero said:


> Sí, es incorrecta pero es casi una frase hecha para usarla en broma. Tiene su origen en una anécdota que se cuenta referida a un torero de principios del siglo pasado, creo que Rafael "El Gallo". Era un hombre bastante bruto y en cierta ocasión le presentaron a Ortega y Gasset y le explicaron que aquel señor era un famoso filósofo. El Gallo, que no tenía la menor idea de quién era Ortega y de qué era un filósofo, respondió: "¡Qué bárbaro! Hay gente pa' tó".
> La frase correcta, que es lo que preguntas, sería: Hay gente para todo.


 
Disculpa Colchonero: pero si el torero dijo "Hay ..." por qué sería su frase el origen de "habemos ..."


----------



## Colchonero

Blechi said:


> Disculpa Colchonero: pero si el torero dijo "Hay ..." por qué sería su frase el origen de "habemos ..."


 
Despiste mío. Dijo _habemos. _Creo que se ha entendido.


----------



## beccar San

Hola, 

Tengo una duda respecto a la utilización del verbo _haber_ en el contexto de _somos_ en frases cómo: [...] para demostrarles que en este país habemos también gente culta [...]

La cuestión es que siento un bichito en mi cabeza que me dice que está incorrecto mas cada vez que intento reformularlo, no suena bién o siquiera con el mismo significado que le da la palabra _habemos_. 
Lo que yo entiendo de esa oración es que en ese país existe gente culta dentro de los que se incluyen, de forma sutil, también los que dan el mensaje. 

¿Algunas ideas? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Peterdg

Mi intento:
"...para demostrarles que en este país también hay gente culta[...]"


----------



## Realice

Sobre tu duda, el DPD:
*4.1.* *habemos.* Precisamente por su carácter impersonal, solo puede conjugarse en tercera persona del singular, de modo que si se desea expresar la presencia de primeras o segundas personas, no debe utilizarse, en la lengua culta, el verbo _haber,_ aunque a veces se haga así en la lengua popular, recurriendo, para la primera persona del presente de indicativo, a la forma _habemos_: _«En México tenemos escasez de líderes naturales. Los pocos que habemos somos combatidos por múltiples intereses»_ (_Proceso_ [Méx.] 19.1.97); _¿Cuántos habíais en la fiesta?;_ debió haberse dicho _los pocos que somos_ o _¿Cuántos estabais/erais en la fiesta?_

El problema que planteas no tiene fácil solución, y ésa es la causa de que 'habemos' se diga con cierta frecuencia en ese uso, aunque sea claramente incorrecto.

Podrían servir _'También hay gente culta'_, como dice Peter, pero en ese caso abandonas el matiz de que tú eres uno de ellos; _'También hay gente culta como nosotros...'_, pero queda un poco mal hacer tan explícito que uno mismo se incluye; por eso, yo creo que usaría _'También somos gente culta'_, aunque cambia un poco el significado respecto al uso de 'haber'.


----------



## beccar San

Peterdg said:


> Mi intento:
> "...para demostrarles que en este país también hay gente culta[...]"



Sí, me suena bién, aunque tengo el presentimiento, al repetirlo una y otra vez, que su representación propia entra en ambigüedad. No está claro si están incluídos o no. No sé, creo que exijo demasiado.  Pero gracias de todas formas.


----------



## beccar San

Realice said:


> Sobre tu duda, el DPD:
> *4.1.* *habemos.* Precisamente por su carácter impersonal, solo puede conjugarse en tercera persona del singular, de modo que si se desea expresar la presencia de primeras o segundas personas, no debe utilizarse, en la lengua culta, el verbo _haber,_ aunque a veces se haga así en la lengua popular, recurriendo, para la primera persona del presente de indicativo, a la forma _habemos_: _«En México tenemos escasez de líderes naturales. Los pocos que habemos somos combatidos por múltiples intereses»_ (_Proceso_ [Méx.] 19.1.97); _¿Cuántos habíais en la fiesta?;_ debió haberse dicho _los pocos que somos_ o _¿Cuántos estabais/erais en la fiesta?_
> 
> El problema que planteas no tiene fácil solución, y ésa es la causa de que 'habemos' se diga con cierta frecuencia en ese uso, aunque sea claramente incorrecto.
> 
> Podrían servir _'También hay gente culta'_, como dice Peter, pero en ese caso abandonas el matiz de que tú eres uno de ellos; _'También hay gente culta como nosotros...'_, pero queda un poco mal hacer tan explícito que uno mismo se incluye; por eso, yo creo que usaría _'También somos gente culta'_, aunque cambia un poco el significado respecto al uso de 'haber'.



Muchas gracias y sí, tenés razón. El significado que le da _habemos_ aun estando mal, es otro. Mmm, no entiendo por qué simplemente no lo aceptan (en la RAE) cómo correcto, aunque suene inusual, y ya.


----------



## popckorn

las cosas facilitas said:


> También es propio del habla popular el uso de _habemos_ con el sentido de ‘somos o estamos’
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> _En la lengua culta sería "somos gente para todo"




A mí me parece que lo correcto es "Hay gente para todo". Uno al ser gente, está incluído. 

Dicho lo anterior, yo soy un Mexicano que disfruta el uso vernacular de "Habemos" en este sentido.


----------



## Julvenzor

popckorn said:


> A mí me parece que lo correcto es "Hay gente para todo". Uno al ser gente, está incluído.
> 
> Dicho lo anterior, yo soy un Mexicano que disfruta el uso _*vernacular*_ de "Habemos" en este sentido.




Créame, no es tan vernacular; sino casi global. En la España que conozco también hay quienes se expresan así junto con el "haiga".

Un saludo.


----------



## jazmin1492

popckorn said:


> A mí me parece que lo correcto es "Hay gente para todo". Uno al ser gente, está incluído.
> 
> Dicho lo anterior, yo soy un Mexicano que disfruta el uso vernacular de "Habemos" en este sentido.


bueno en mi opinión no, siento que en la oración ¨Hay gente para todo¨ yo no me incluyo si es que mi intención era incluirme en esa gente yo no siento que en esa oración me incluya, mucha gente dice ¨Hay gente muy mala en el mundo¨ y para nada se están incluyendo y nadie sabrá o entenderá que el emisor quien dijo eso se está incluyendo porque no suena a que se esté incluyendo.¨hay gente para todo¨ en mi opinión si deseo incluirme diría ¨existimos gente para todo¨ porque no encuentro otra forma más directa o acertada. :L

*existir*



ser, estar, encontrarse, *haber*, vivir, hallarse, coexistir, encontrarse, conservarse


----------



## chileno

Julvenzor said:


> Créame, no es tan vernacular; sino casi global. En la España que conozco también hay quienes se expresan así junto con el "*haiga*".
> 
> Un saludo.



Pero ese ya es otro cuento. "haiga" nunca ha estado bien dicho, en cambio "habemos" sí, y allí es donde tengo problemas con la gente"culta"


----------



## Quique Alfaro

chileno said:


> Pero ese ya es otro cuento. "haiga" *nunca ha estado bien dicho,* en cambio "habemos" sí, y allí es donde tengo problemas con la gente"culta"



Hola:

Me temo que lo señalado en negrita es un error.

Sí que se usaba. Que sea un arcaísmo considerado hoy no estándar es otra cosa. Pero que se usaba... se usaba.

Y se sigue usando... son muchos a los que al hablar poco les importa qué es lo estándar... hablan tal cual lo aprendieron.


----------



## chileno

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Me temo que lo señalado en negrita es un error.
> 
> Sí que se usaba. Que sea un arcaísmo considerado hoy no estándar es otra cosa. Pero que se usaba... se usaba.
> 
> Y se sigue usando... son muchos a los que al hablar poco les importa qué es lo estándar... hablan tal cual lo aprendieron.



Quique: No hablé sobre que si se usaba o no. Yo hablé de que nunca fue algo bien dicho, gramaticalmente aceptado.


----------

